

My first app: Emailr, a simple way to send automated emails to friends - jeffninghan
https://github.com/jeffninghan/emailr

======
dohertyjf
Friends don't send friends automated emails.

Unless you're trolling, in which case automate away.

~~~
jeffninghan
haha yeah the trolling of friends was the main use case I had in mind.

